# Take-down shotgun case



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi!

I wanted a take-down case for my shotgun. After a little research, I discovered that they are kind of expensive. So I thought I would make my own. 

Here is the result:









































It's not perfect (as my wife was quick to point out :laughing but I am extremely happy with it.

I still need to add some hardware to outside. My ultimate goal is to attach it to the luggage rack on my motorcycle when I go shoot trap. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome work.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Your wife and mine must be related ;-0. Nice work.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

that is sexy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's to cool!!!! 
I'm with you on the wife thing. Lol
They tend to be out worst critic, but better from her than others. Nice job.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Obviously NOT a store-bought case = bragging rights.
Plus, it looks good. I suggest that you figure out how to pad the carrier on your bike.
Some sort of padding/hardware on what is the underside as opened.

I see that you elected not to make space for oil, parts and cleaning gear.
How did you decide?


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

GREAT WORK!! 

I used to shoot with a guy that made sleeves into a backpack that he wore his Krieghoff in. He also would sling his Beretta Auto in a sleeve over his back if he was changing things up. He only lived about ten miles from the club and kept a range bag and flats of shells in the locker room.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Robson Valley said:


> Obviously NOT a store-bought case = bragging rights.
> Plus, it looks good. I suggest that you figure out how to pad the carrier on your bike.
> Some sort of padding/hardware on what is the underside as opened.
> 
> ...


I ride an '08 Harley Ultra Classic. I am going to take some pipe insulation or rubber hose, slice it longitudinally, and wrap it around the tubes of the luggage rack on the tour pack. The problem is keeping it from moving around. I don't really want to use bungees.

I plan to have a small range bag in a side bag. I didn't make room for the accessories because I know I will still need to carry my vest, ear protection, and a couple boxes of shells.


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

What about a foam/rubber may cut to fit your rack and adding rings or attachment loops to the case bottom, then using a short ratchet or cinch strap on each side( under the case) ? Sort of a hidden tie-down?.....


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Robson Valley said:


> Some sort of padding/hardware on what is the underside as opened.


Sorry, I missed this question.

I used self-adhesive sheets of felt. I used my original template to cut the flat pieces and then used strips on the sides of the recesses.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful case, and what sounds like a typical wife response! What wood did you use for it and what type of hardware?

Most importantly what type of gun is it? Looks like a Citori but I can't tell.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

captainawesome said:


> Beautiful case, and what sounds like a typical wife response! What wood did you use for it and what type of hardware?
> 
> Most importantly what type of gun is it? Looks like a Citori but I can't tell.


I originally wanted to use walnut but my local supplier didn't have any 8/4 walnut 12 inches wide. So, I ended up with African Mahogany. It is redder that it looks in the pictures.

The hardware all came from Lee Valley. I really like the stop hinges, although they are a bit delicate for the weight of the case. That's why I used four.

It is a Browning Citori Sporting Clays Edition.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Two very nice pieces. :thumbsup:

When you strap it down, will it ride in-line with the bike or will it stick out past the sides? Either way, I'd first try riding with it simply clamped to the rack using shop clamps. It won't be real pretty, but it should hold the case in place. Once you determine that the clamps work, you can make some that look better and are custon fit to your bike and the case.


----------

